# New tadpole setup



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Well due to my tadpole loss I spoke of in another post I decided to change that one setup to try new things

Here is one of my new heated tadpole setups


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

That is just like mine (except mine's not full of tadpoles  ). Keeps everything warm and humid


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

also just like mine!! Except i use christmas wrapping paper sterilite it fits under a 4' rack.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I love those baby food containers, that's what I use as well


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Haha thats exactly what that is baby food containers they are perfect size and very strong


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

The baby food containers are a great idea. I might try that with my next batch of tadpoles.


----------



## CALBerkGuy (Sep 12, 2010)

looks good. should work out for you.


----------



## Theanswer305 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have the same setup and it works fantastic.


----------

